# مثبت جيد للالوان



## كميائى مبتدئ (14 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا جماعة من فضلكم انا بعمل معطر ملابس وحبيت اضيف عليه خل لتثبيت الالون ومعادلة القلوية الزائدة فى مساحيق الغسيل للحفاظ على الانسجة . ولكن المشكلة ان ريحة الخل النفاذه تؤثر على رائحة المعطر نفسه ولحل هذه المشكلة يجب مضاعفة كمية العطر مرتين على الاقل وده كما تعلمون سيرفع التكلفة.
فما الحل الامثل بحيث نحصل على نتيجة معقولة باقل تكلفة
افيدونا افادكم الله
وشكرا للجميع


----------

